# Buying property



## knds60 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am on temporary resident visa but want to buy property in blue mountain
area. Am I eligible for a loan from one of the Australian bank?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I am pretty sure you are not. You might wanna check with banks and lending institutions by yourself though (such as AMP Capital Investors, Credit Union etc).


----------



## seemore (Apr 10, 2011)

You should be able to apply for a loan in the country you were born in, even though the property is in Australia ... I am sure banks in Australia require permanent residency.


----------



## sameer.hari (Apr 16, 2011)

You can buy a home and get a Loan as a temporary resident in Aus. there is some Lender's in the market who specialise in Non resident Home Loan. for more info submit onlie query at financeguides website. Cheers!


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

thanks for the nice info sameer.hari helped much, Australia is a very nice place, nice people well the weather pretty nice, how about Victoria my kinda place good day....cheers


----------

